
Show HN: Appdex – an offline way to manage deeplinks and URLs - shreygineer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appdex
======
shreygineer
Hey HN! I whipped up this app quickly after I realized there really wasn't a
quick way for me to manage and launch deeplinks as an Android developer. The
app basically allows you to add a link with a name and it persists it locally
to the device ONLY. From there, you can launch the link or delete it if you're
done with it!

